# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENTA DE PULPA DE AGUAJE

## dangoba2000

pulpa de aguaje3_11_2013.jpgpulpa de aguaje 3_11_2013 2.jpg* 
PULPA DE AGUAJE SIN CASCARILLA 12.50 SOLES PUESTO EN LIMA + IGV 
venta minima de 100 kilos   LOS PRECIOS NO INCLUYEN IGV 
Propiedades Nutricionales :* *
El Aguaje* es el fruto de una palmera que abunda en la selva amazónica, en los bosques húmedos, pantanales o en las riberas de los ríos y quebradas. Las zonas donde crecen en abundancia se denominan *"Aguajales"* y constituyen todo un ecosistema para diversos animales y plantas silvestres. En los aguajales podemos encontrar animales silvestres como el Majáz, Añuje, Ronsoco, etc. que se alimentan de los frutos que van cayendo de la parte alta de la palmeras cuando están maduros. En las ciudades selváticas es común ver personas vendiendo por las calles este fruto entero o procesado en forma de refresco, llamado *"Aguajina"*. Es decir, la población consume asiduamente aguaje, pero muchas veces no conocemos su valor nutricional y sus propiedades medicinales, las que daremos a conocer a continuación.  *Componentes*  Los principales componentes son:  Beta caroteno (Provitamina A)Tocoferoles (Vitamina E)Ácido ascórbico (Vitamina C)Fitoestrógenos. La pulpa solo representa un 12% del peso total del fruto con un alto contenido de lípidos (21 a 31%) así como ácidos grasos esenciales. También contiene fitoestrogenos y ácidos oleicos que son muy importantes en la alimentación humana sobre todo de la mujer durante toda su vida y en especial en el climaterio.  Calorías (283 kcal/100 g),Proteínas (8,20g/100g),Aceites (31g/100g),Carbohidratos (18,70g/100g),Sales minerales (calcio, fósforo y hierro),vitaminas (A, B1, B2, B5, C) y yodo. *Propiedades Medicinales*   Regulación de las características sexuales, fortificación de la piel y como antioxidante. Por la presencia de cantidades importantes de alfatocoferol (vitamina E).Reduce significativamente los lípidos y lipoproteínas en pacientes con niveles elevados de colesterol y mujeres sanas, con lo que contribuye a disminuir el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares.Debido al contenido de Fitoestrógenos, el aguaje contribuye a mantener una piel saludable y aliviar la sequedad. Algunos estudios aseguran que el consumo de fitoestrógenos ayuda a prevenir el cancer.Ayuda a combatir la Hipovitaminosis A (deficiencia de vitaminas), principal afección de los niños desnutridos.Por su alto contenido de vitamina C, ayuda al desarrollo de dientes y encías, huesos, cartílagos, a la absorción del hierro, a metabolizar las grasas y a fortalecer el sistema inmunológico. *
DANTE GONZALES BLAS 
CELULAR :  999167726
EMAIL: dangoba2000@gmail.com*[/B]Temas similares: deseo comprar aguaje o moriche Uva red globe para Pulpa Vendo aguaje de calidad Aguaje en capsulas de be natural Vendo aguaje en capsulas de be natural

----------

